# dtrace 'Module is no longer loaded'.



## linux->bsd (May 29, 2017)

```
[root@freebsd_pc ~]# uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd_pc 10.3-RELEASE-p18 FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p18 #0: Tue Apr 11 10:31:00 UTC 2017     [EMAIL]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/EMAIL]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
`dtrace` keeps giving me this error no matter which arguments I give it:

```
[root@freebsd_pc ~]# dtrace -n 'syscall::read:entry'
dtrace: invalid probe specifier syscall::read:entry: "/usr/lib/dtrace/psinfo.d", line 91: failed to resolve type kernel`struct thread * for identifier curthread: Module is no longer loaded
```
I've verified the modules are loaded, but still get the same error:

```
[root@freebsd_pc ~]# kldload  dtraceall
[root@freebsd_pc ~]# !?stat
kldstat -m dtraceall
Id  Refs Name
495    1 dtraceall
[root@freebsd_pc ~]# kldstat -m dtrace
Id  Refs Name
485    1 dtrace

[root@freebsd_pc ~]# dtrace -l | awk '/syscall.+ read entry/'
51440    syscall         freebsd32                              read entry
52518    syscall           freebsd                              read entry
```
Does anyone know how to fix that? All I'm finding online is information about an outdated bug in dtrace that has already been patched.


----------



## cpm@ (May 31, 2017)

I guess that probably you don't have DTrace properly compiled.

Just in case, read how to add DTrace support to the kernel.


----------



## linux->bsd (Jul 22, 2017)

cpm@ said:


> I guess that probably you don't have DTrace properly compiled.
> 
> Just in case, read how to add DTrace support to the kernel.



Thanks, cpm@. There turned out to be a bug in FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE's shipped version, and it was fixed at some point recently.


----------

